# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I Hypnotized Myself To Lucid Dream..(95th Ld)

## spiritofthewolf

Hey everyone, I just woke up from a Lucid Dream, its about 3:30am in the morning..  The interesting thing is I just recently bought a book called INSTANT SELF-HYPNOSIS, How To Hypnotize Yourself, With Your Eyes Open..

Basically the book will hypnotize you as you read (hence: with your eyes open) Basically in the book there is a section that you read outloud to yourself (to calm/relax your mind) and when you reach the end of the section you read--you will be hypnotized--Then it has MANY selections of what you can hypnotize yourself with (to quit smoking, sharp concentration, better sex, many many more)  My 2 favorites were Great Dream Recall, and Lucid Dreaming.

There is a part in there that will hypnotize you to Lucid Dream--That&#39;s what I read before i went to bed---and that is what just happened-- I had an LD...


[ Dream ]

I was driving in my car down the road heading toward my job.. The strange thing was it was like at 9 oclock at night.. I started thinking, Why was I driving to my job to start working at 9 at night?  Then it dawned on me that I had missed my shift.. Then I got confused again and I was like...wait a minute....I plugged my nose to do and RC and I could breathe... I realized I was dreaming, and decided to jump outta the moving car.. My car, along with a DC driving a different car ended up in a small swamp area..  I asked the DC if he was ok, and he was pretty nice--and older guy--he told me he would be ok, and I would have to show him how to get back on to the road...

After he got up out of the swamp, more DC&#39;s started togather around (like an actual scene of an accident)  There was this old guy who said he was an owner of this CAR/motorcycle company and that if anyone needed repairs to let him know... I finally put my arms up and said "HELLO&#33;&#33;".. I got everyone&#39;s attention looking at me...

I said.... "Excuse me....does anybody know wheer ANNA&#39;s house is" (my DG)

The spot where the swamp was had changed in scenerio and there were 2 white houses next to eachother.

the DC&#39;s said "This is (cant remember name) house, and that one is Anna&#39;s.."

After they pointed me to where Anna&#39;s house was, I head right over.. You would think that the house would be HUGE and just gigantic, well, it was actually a pretty white house with pink roses growing outside on the window cills, but it was a one level house..

I started walking over there, I decided to stop and just enjoy the view of the house.. I told myself in my dream i wanted to examine it, so i could remember it when i wake up.. I started walking over there and one of the DC&#39;s told me to hurry ( i think I may have lost lucidity here) because I had to grab the ground to move toward the house...And when I got to the front door, I ended up waking up....

[ Dream End ]

It was a great dream, highly vivid (2 pills of B6 helped with that)

But yes, the hypnosis worked great, First night of using the Hypnosis book and the Lucid Dreaming part of the hypnosis book, I had a Lucid Dream..

Again if your interested in buying the book for the LD purpose or anything else

The book is called 

Instant Self-Hypnosis: How To Hypnotize Yourself With Your Eyes Open

The author is Forbes Robbins Blair

it even gives a little reminder in the upper corner of the book " Hypnotize Yourself As You Read"

And after each selection that you choose to hypnotize yourself with, it gives you a wake up to wake yourself up out of the hypnosis, but I didnt read it tonight because your mind comes out of hypnosis natrually through time..

But that is it.. I decided to write it now so i wouldnt wake up in the morning and forget it.

Hope you enjoyed,

Spiritofthewolf

----------


## BohmaN

Interesting... I&#39;ll see if they have it in the library...  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks for sharing that; I&#39;ll look for that book.

----------


## dodobird

please keep us up to date as to how effective this continues to be.

----------


## ivey

That&#39;s great&#33;  :smiley:  I&#39;m going to look for that book.  :smiley:

----------


## FreeOne

yeah keep us updated&#33;  :smiley:  sounds like it would be great.

----------


## ~Erin~

Thanks for telling us&#33; I&#39;ll be sure to check out the book.

----------


## Amidreaming?

> There is a part in there that will hypnotize you to Lucid Dream--That&#39;s what I read before i went to bed---and that is what just happened-- I had an LD...
> [ Dream ]
> 
> 
> [/b]




could you post this part of the book. i&#39;d like to try it but don&#39;t want to buy the book

----------


## SKA

very interresting indeed. I&#39;m going to try and fetch this book at the Library of Rotterdam soon. Maybe borrow it and Scan the pages that are of special interrest to me  :tongue2:  I&#39;ll first try and find it and then calmly read it in the Library itself so I can decide which chapters and texts are worth Scanning at home before actually borrowing it ;P

----------


## taltho

I will check this book out. thank you for sharing.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

hey guys, im glad to hear you guys liked my post, and i will for sure to keep you up to date.. As of posting the parts of the book that hypnotize you and the LD part of it, I would do it, BUT it is against the law, i would have to personally talk to the author of the book and ask him if i could use parts of his books on a web page.. But the good news is, the book is between 12-16 dollars that is including shipping and handling, u can find it at amazon.com and it arrived 2 days earlier then the posted date.

So i will try it again 2night (without any B6) and give you guys results..


thanks again

spiritofthewolf

----------


## Amidreaming?

oh yea i forgot about that whole copy right thing that the world does. my bad

----------


## Clark_Bennon

Awsome im going to check out that book.  ::content::

----------


## tommo

updates?

----------


## mladen77

Hi all, this is from: 

http://ezinearticles.com/?Hypnotize-Yourse...y&id=163154


Hypnotize Yourself Technique:

Step 1: Find a comfortable position and get your self relaxed and settled. Get into a position that you will be able to maintain easily for the time you are going to hypnotize yourself. It can be sitting or lying down, though sitting is recommended to prevent you from falling asleep. Get yourself centred, just looking in front of you and breathing slowly and easily. Let yourself relax.

Step 2: Think about the length of time that you intend to spend in this state and make a statement to yourself about it such as "I am going hypnotize myself for 20 minutes ... " (or however long you want) You will be delighted to discover how well you "internal clock" can keep track of the time for you.

Step 3: What would you like to get out of this? Make a statement to yourself about the reason you want to hypnotize yourself. In this process, you allow your unconscious mind to work on an issue rather than giving suggestions throughout, (that is another technique) so our purpose statement should reflect that fact. Here&#39;s how I recommend you phrase it to yourself : " I am going to hypnotize myself for the purpose of allowing my unconscious mind to make the adjustments that are appropriate to assist me in _____________."

Filling in the blank with what you want to achieve such as "developing more confidence in social situations." The actual words aren&#39;t nearly as important as the fact your statement acknowledges that you are turning this process over to your unconscious mind.

Step 4: Looking in front of you, notice three things, one at a time, that you see. Go slowly, pausing for a moment on each. It is preferable that they be small things, such as a spot on the wall, a doorknob, the corner of a picture frame, etc. Some people like to name the items as they look at them - "I see the hinge on the door frame".

Step 5: Now turn your attention to your auditory channel and notice, one by one, three things that you hear. (You will notice that this allows you to incorporate sounds that occur in the environment rather than being distracted by them.)

Step 6: Next, attend to your feelings and notice three sensations that you can feel right now. Again, go slowly from one to the next. It is useful to use sensations that usually are outside of your awareness, such as the weight of your glasses, the feeling of your wrist watch, the texture of your shirt on your body, etc.

Step 7: Continue the process using two Visuals, then two auditories and then two kinaesthetics. Then, in the same manner, continue (slowly) with one of each.

You have now completed the "external" portion of the process to hypnotize yourself. Now it&#39;s time to begin the "internal" part.

Step 8: Now close your eyes. Now, bring an image into your mind. Don&#39;t work too hard at this; this is fun, remember? You can construct an image or simply take what comes. It may be a point of light, it may be a beautiful beach, or it could be your car or an apple. I shall not scare you with the ideas that randomly pop into my mind. If something comes to you, just use it. If nothing comes, feel free to put something in your mind.

Step 9: Pause and let a sound come into your awareness or generate one and name it. Although this is technically the internal part, if you should hear a sound outside or in the room with you, it is OK to use that. Remember that the idea is to incorporate things that you experience rather than being distracted by them. Typically, in the absence of environmental sounds; I often imagine hearing whooping hallelujahs from a gospel choir; dont ask me why, that just happens in my mind.

Step 10: Become aware of a feeling and name it. It is preferable to do this internally - use your imagination. (I feel the warmth of the sun on my face) However, as with the auditory, if you actually have a physical sensation that gets your attention, use that.

Repeat the process with two images, then two sounds, then two feelings. Repeat the cycle once again using three images, three sounds, and three feelings.

Then to complete the process, open your eyes when your alloted time is up - It is not unusual to feel a little bit "spaced out" or wander off somewhat. At first some people think that they have fallen asleep. But generally you will find yourself coming back automatically at the end of the allotted time that you set before you chose to hypnotize yourself. Trust that you weren&#39;t sleeping and that your unconscious mind was doing what you asked of it.

Many people don&#39;t get all the way through the process. That&#39;s perfectly all right. If you should complete the process before the time has ended, just continue with 4 images, sounds, feelings, then 5 and so on. It is a simple way of just getting you acquainted with how to hypnotize yourself.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Whoa..

I litteraly JUST did that and the second it said I was hypnotized, my brain felt like it was being erased of all memory... I feel lightheaded.

Thanks mladen77, and thank you, spiritofthewolf for sharing that book with us. I&#39;m definatly lookinh for it. ^__^

----------


## EvilTemplar

Heh i just tried that hypnotizing stuff too... that was interesting, maybe ill try it tonight when i sleep

----------


## captainsmudge

whats a b6 pill?

----------


## iadr

> Hey everyone, I just woke up from a Lucid Dream, its about 3:30am in the morning..  The interesting thing is I just recently bought a book called INSTANT SELF-HYPNOSIS, How To Hypnotize Yourself, With Your Eyes Open..
> 
> Instant Self-Hypnosis: How To Hypnotize Yourself With Your Eyes Open
> 
> The author is Forbes Robbins Blair
> 
> Spiritofthewolf
> [/b]



Thanks for passing this along Spirtofthewolf.  Sounds like a great book.  I just ordered it myself on Amazon.com.  You are always right there on the cutting edge of technology.

----------


## 13redfan

> oh yea i forgot about that whole copy right thing that the world does. my bad
> [/b]



  ::bigteeth::   ::bigteeth::  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ROFLMFHO&#33;   ::bigteeth::   ::bigteeth::  
That&#39;s hilarious&#33;   ::bowdown::  
Ahhh. Right. Serious now. Ahem.
Kid, I think our friend is one of the few who still does it...

----------


## iadr

> Thanks for passing this along Spirtofthewolf.  Sounds like a great book.  I just ordered it myself on Amazon.com.  You are always right there on the cutting edge of technology.
> [/b]



One of the best books I&#39;ve even read on Self-Hypnosis.  I have a hard time putting it down once I get started reading it.  And it seems to work.  I&#39;ve had more lucid dreams this week than I&#39;ve ever had in one week before.

----------


## bro

This may be a good investment...How long does the whole process take?

Hope you have more luck with it, maybe I will search for it  :smiley:  

thanks

----------


## ShYne123

uhhhh...is the library open on saturdayS? lol

----------


## metcalfracing

HAHA... I was just asking myself that...

Edit: Oh wow... one library in all of ohio has it, and their&#39;s is missing. looks like I&#39;m not going to get my hands on one.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

hey guys if you have the book the whole process takes about 15mins..if you want you can record yourself reading the two passages so you dont have to read it each time, but instead listen to it and go along with it.. I havent done it in a while but thats only cuz my sleep cycle is off..

BTW i just had my 99th LD last night  :smiley:

----------


## person-person

Hey everyone

I read that hypnotising post and it was pretty cool.

Are they the same directions from the actual book (wispers: as in, is that directly from the book?)

Or is it a different set?

----------


## danjamjoh

I have to pay £10 for this book, including postage. Hopefully I&#39;ll get it soon and post my results.

----------


## mladen77

little something i found 


S.H.A.R.M Self Hypnosis and Relaxation Machine 

http://www.thesharm.com/sharm_info.html

chek it out, nice

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/27180507/Sharm.rar   16573 KB

if you like it, buy it.

----------


## sentis

I got the book just yesterday, actually tried the hypnosis part this morning, hoping to get results tonight.

----------


## samuraixkyle

> I got the book just yesterday, actually tried the hypnosis part this morning, hoping to get results tonight.



That's quite a bump you did there.

----------


## afnan

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/self-h...0/#post1769374  i posted the script and stuff there.

----------


## sighingplant

Very interesting

----------

